# Washburn/Brooklyn - Anyone know about this?



## Quigi (Feb 26, 2011)

*Washburn/Brooklyn - Anyone know about this? - Added links for pics*

I'm new to this site and I hope that someone knows something about this. I purchased an electric acoustic a year or two a go and it is a Brooklyn Guitar BD2CE/N YBJ08050408. This guitar is identical to the Washburn OG2CE Oscar Schmidt Dreadnought Acoustic Electric in every respect except for the name on it. Does anyone know about any kind of teaming up or liscening out for this model? I can find no reference to it anywhere and I am wondering if it is a 'one-off' or something. Thanks.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Your best bet is to just shoot them an e-mail and ask for info...

Acoustics | Instruments


----------



## Quigi (Feb 26, 2011)

Yeah, I've sent Washburn one asking if they've had any collaberations with 'Brooklyn Guitar' and such. No reply as of yet. I've got a luthier about an hour south who I may have look at it to make sure just what it is. It's just very weird that not even 'Brooklyn Guitar' exists or has ever exsited as I cannot find anything. I'm beginning to wonder if it's part of some kind of 'proto' set that never took off.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

A lot of inexpensive guitars were made by "major" manufacturers and branded especially for their customer. This could be one of those. I recently read somewhere,IIRC, that Washburn, including all their subsidiaries, is the largest guitar making company in the world.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

i couldn't find any info...where does it say "brooklyn"...???...on the headstock...???...on a paper label in side the sound hole...???..

any pics...???...

the model/serial numbers (Brooklyn Guitar BD2CE/N YBJ08050408) suggest baby/dreadnaught/2/cutaway/electric/natural...got any more clues...???...


----------



## Quigi (Feb 26, 2011)

Ok, here's some pics. Sorry 'bout that, should've done it from the start I guess lol.
http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5091/5483201189_a07bd8072b.jpg
http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5136/5483794074_2e7d68fe8d.jpg
http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5134/5483200645_c44840dc95.jpg
http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5134/5483200415_fc85e15b0b.jpg
Not the best shots, but they show what I mean.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

All I can tell you is that it is made in the same factory as the Oscar are made in, they are in all the very same guitar. I am wondering if Brooklyn is part of the Jam Industries group ( I know prior to buying USMusic , Jam In. were making their own lines and were distributed through their own distribution center in Montreal ) so it can very well be tied in together or now a days some stores are making their own line of guitars and this could be aprt of that.
I will include a link for the Oscars.Oscar Schmidt OG2CE
ship


----------



## Quigi (Feb 26, 2011)

I couldn't find anything on Jam Industries site. Mainly Erikson, Korg, and Martin. Their search engine didn't have anything to offer either.


----------



## Quigi (Feb 26, 2011)

Washburn says they know nothing about it. Just got a reply finally.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

did you send them pics...???...


----------

